# Minto & Turner, Manchester, July 2015



## Black (Jul 27, 2015)

Minto & Turner was a former shipping warehouse,
which opened in the 1970s (cant find information on its prior uses) and closed in 2007.
Theres plans for refurbishment of this and the Minshuils warehouse alongside,
currently theres no evidence of work on either of the 2 warehouses.
the building is grade 2 listed







beneath












street level















1st floor






missing ceilings & floors


----------



## smiler (Jul 27, 2015)

I could lose meself here for for a few hours and enjoy every minute of it, Lovely Pics, I enjoyed it immensely, Thanks


----------



## krela (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh I like that a lot, thanks Black.


----------



## degenerate (Jul 27, 2015)

Very nice, I like this quite a bit.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice shots. It's a good sturdy building with solid beams still in good condition. But what do we see here - a conversion to flats probably costing over £250 grand each...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice looking building and not knocked about a bonus!


----------

